# Help with freight trucks and knuckle couplers



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

I have been having a rough time with my change from Rapido couplers to knuckle couplers. I bought some of the non-magnetic "fixed" or "dummy" couplers that fit into the Rapido mount, and with a lot of fiddling they do work well - but - and that is a big but - I am working in a coffee table layout where the track is right up against the side. Therefore, lifting the car and setting it down just right on the track while engaging the couplers is very difficult. Also, while fiddling with couplers, I have bent with my fat fingers several plastic wheelsets causing annoying wobble. In addition to those problems, I have found that some of my rolling stock needs a longer coupler extension with the dummy couplers. So, I have *a mess*.

The recent rolling stock from Atlas and Bachmann have non-MicroTrains couplers that seem to work well. I had some old metal wheelsets laying around, and when converted to metal wheelsets, that new rolling stock is good to go. 

That leaves me with a dozen pieces of problem rolling stock. I really hate these plastic wheels. I know some of you like them, and that's fine, but not me.

Given all of these problems, what is my best approach to convert a dozen cars to some type of knuckle coupler that will couple together when pushed? I don't care about uncoupling. I also don't know what extension I need for various cars or how to measure it, and I don't want to spend $10 per car fixing this. Suggestions welcome.

-Florida RR-


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Coupler headache*

Micro trains sells 10 packs of their couplers and you can find them on feebay, the ting is you need to find out if you need short medium or long shank couplers , you can go on micro trains website and if you know what cars you have they have a list of what type you'll need. Hope this helps.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Metal wheels*

Florida RR;

Metal wheels are available, usually in packs of a dozen. Fox valley models, and BLMI offer them. So does Atlas, and theirs are cheaper, if not as nicely made. www.walthers.com should have the wheels you want.

Traction Fan


----------

